# New 36-Story Tower At Hilton Hawaiian Village



## rjp123 (Feb 17, 2022)

Waikiki’s Renaissance: Hotel and Resort Reopenings and Developments - Oahu's Best Coupons
					

Waikiki’s Renaissance: Hotel and Resort Reopenings and Developments - Coupons for Oahu restaurants, take out, shops, and activities! Use directly from your smartphone, no membership needed.




					www.oahusbestcoupons.com
				






> Park Hotels and Resorts, a leading lodging real estate investment trust boasting a diverse portfolio of iconic properties, recently announced that it plans to further develop the already expansive Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Beach Resort. Cultivating the site of the former Kobe Steak House and the venue that currently houses a car rental and Goofy Café & Dine, the new 36-story tower fronting Ala Moana Boulevard will feature 515 guestrooms, complete with a porte-cochere, lobby, stores, restaurants, bars, pool, and a gym.
> 
> Construction is slated to commence as early as 2024, and is estimated to take about two and a half years to complete, giving more guests an opportunity to access all the extravagant amenities Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Beach Resort has to offer.



Not sure if this has been posted yet. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 18, 2022)

Links to previous threads

2021








						New Hotel at Hilton Hawaiian Village to be Built
					

There is a public meeting scheduled for Monday evening at 5:30 HST concerning an application from Hilton to build a new 36 story hotel at Hilton Hawaiian Village. The new building would be on the location where Kobe’s Steakhouse used to be, right on Ala Moana Blvd., tucked between the two...




					tugbbs.com
				



2020








						Hilton Hawaiian Village - Ala Moana Parcel update (from Park Hotels and Resorts)
					

Park Hotels & Resorts first revealed its intention to acquire parcels along Ala Moana Boulevard to investors in December 2016  Park Hotels and Resorts spun off from Hilton Worldwide in 2016 and owns hotels in numerous major markets including the Hilton Hawaiian Village, Hilton Waikoloa Village...




					tugbbs.com
				



2017








						Hilton Hawaiian Village getting another tower?
					

Has anyone heard about potential plans to add another TS tower in the village?  I read somewhere that HGVC is considering adding another tower between GW and Kalia.  I've consider going to Honolulu but if another tower goes up, I may just pass on staying in the village.




					tugbbs.com
				



From https://health.hawaii.gov/oeqc/inde...3748375e8e7f880c4ce461477cff300c8c53273d499b3


----------



## csodjd (Feb 20, 2022)

rjp123 said:


> Waikiki’s Renaissance: Hotel and Resort Reopenings and Developments - Oahu's Best Coupons
> 
> 
> Waikiki’s Renaissance: Hotel and Resort Reopenings and Developments - Coupons for Oahu restaurants, take out, shops, and activities! Use directly from your smartphone, no membership needed.
> ...


We read this morning that construction is scheduled to start in 2024 or 2025. Sadly, I’ll have a front row view of every step from my master bedroom window, as it will block our view of the lagoon and ocean behind it.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 21, 2022)

HGVC really needs to expand beyond this overcrowded location


----------



## rjp123 (Feb 21, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> HGVC really needs to expand beyond this overcrowded location


Apparently DRI owns one building by the marina which means there will even be another HGV resort on that side if HHV. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Feb 21, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> HGVC really needs to expand beyond this overcrowded location



I agree, but is this an HGVC or a Hilton Hotels property?


----------



## dayooper (Feb 21, 2022)

rjp123 said:


> Apparently DRI owns one building by the marina which means there will even be another HGV resort on that side if HHV.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



That property, The Modern was a hotel that DRI was converting into timeshares. It currently isn’t part of any collection or trust so who knows what will become of it.


----------



## rjp123 (Feb 21, 2022)

dayooper said:


> That property, The Modern was a hotel that DRI was converting into timeshares. It currently isn’t part of any collection or trust so who knows what will become of it.


I was thinking that since it's not a part of a trust it would probably be one of the easiest properties to direct convert into HGVC. We'll see. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 21, 2022)

dayooper said:


> I agree, but is this an HGVC or a Hilton Hotels property?



I am almost certain the new tower at HHV will be a hotel, not HGV.  Everything I have read mentions hotel, and HGV has not mentioned a new resort coming to Oahu.  My guess is that HGV is much more focused on the integration of Diamond and what conversion opportunities exist in that portfolio


----------



## dayooper (Feb 21, 2022)

rjp123 said:


> I was thinking that since it's not a part of a trust it would probably be one of the easiest properties to direct convert into HGVC. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



That‘s my thought as well, but with the reduction in units at Ocean Enclave, Chicago and Elara, I’m thinking The Modern will be HVC. I wonder if these reductions aren’t replacing units being changed from DRI to HGVC.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 21, 2022)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am almost certain the new tower at HHV will be a hotel, not HGV.  Everything I have read mentions hotel, and HGV has not mentioned a new resort coming to Oahu.  My guess is that HGV is much more focused on the integration of Diamond and what conversion opportunities exist in that portfolio


The new tower scheduled to be built at HHV, which will be called the Ala Moana Tower from what I am told, will be all hotel rooms, 515 of them. None is to be timeshare from what I have read and based on their public hearings.


----------



## pacman777 (Feb 21, 2022)

csodjd said:


> The new tower scheduled to be built at HHV, which will be called the Ala Moana Tower from what I am told, will be all hotel rooms, 515 of them. None is to be timeshare from what I have read and based on their public hearings.



Oh my… will the lagoon and surrounding beaches support that many more guests on the property?! If each room averages at least 2 guests then that’s at least 1000 more people if the resort is booked up during peak times.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 21, 2022)

pacman777 said:


> Oh my… will the lagoon and surrounding beaches support that many more guests on the property?! If each room averages at least 2 guests then that’s at least 1000 more people if the resort is booked up during peak times.


Very legitimate concern/observation. In my (biased) opinion the answer is definitely not. Certainly the dining is grossly inadequate for another 1000 people, none of whom will have kitchens. I suspect the beach at HHV and the Lagoon will also suffer, and parking will be a nightmare. I also have concerns about traffic on Ala Moana with the hotel ingress/egress right at a crowded curve between the Iliani Hotel and Ena Rd.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2022)

This new remodel resort to be is a win-win for Hilton  either as hotel or as a timeshare. 
Hawaii is expecting an increase in tourism over the next five (5) years


----------



## GregT (Feb 22, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> Links to previous threads
> 
> 2021
> 
> ...


@alwysonvac  Phyllis, you are amazing!  Thanks for posting this -- I hope our paths cross soon in Carlsbad (or Hawaii/Aruba!!!)

Best,

Greg


----------



## lordstan (Feb 23, 2022)

The most important question of all is what will happen to Goofys? Its the best breakfast on Oahu imo. Was so nice to have it close like that to the GW tower.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Feb 23, 2022)

lordstan said:


> The most important question of all is what will happen to Goofys? Its the best breakfast on Oahu imo. Was so nice to have it close like that to the GW tower.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


All I can tell you is that it won’t be where it is today. All those small buildings along Ala Moana are where the new tower is going. My wife chatted today with the owner of the small gift shop there who isn’t too happy about it but said he’ll be gone.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2022)

csodjd said:


> All I can tell you is that it won’t be where it is today. All those small buildings along Ala Moana are where the new tower is going. My wife chatted today with the owner of the small gift shop there who isn’t too happy about it but said he’ll be gone.



I remember seeing a news story about this a month or so ago. Some places are closing and some are looking for a new place. Some have already moved . Some long time businesses are closing.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 23, 2022)

GregT said:


> Thanks for posting this -- I hope our paths cross soon in Carlsbad (or Hawaii/Aruba!!!)


We’ll be at Aviara and HHV in a few months. I’ll send you a PM. 
I’m hoping to go back to Aruba next year.


----------



## JohnPaul (Feb 25, 2022)

dayooper said:


> That‘s my thought as well, but with the reduction in units at Ocean Enclave, Chicago and Elara, I’m thinking The Modern will be HVC. I wonder if these reductions aren’t replacing units being changed from DRI to HGVC.



Please say more about a reduction of units at Ocean Enclave, Chicago and Elara.  I have not heard anything about this.


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 25, 2022)

slip said:


> Some places are closing and some are looking for a new place. Some have already moved . Some long time businesses are closing



We ate at Goofy's yesterday. Really good food. But I'm not surprised these buildings will be gone. Compared to its surroundings, these buildings look like slums, especially the courtyard at Goofy's and the rental car parking lot.



pacman777 said:


> Oh my… will the lagoon and surrounding beaches support that many more guests on the property?!


Yeah, one concern is the beach, but also the pools. As we took a walk through the whole property yesterday (Thursday around 4pm), all ground-level pools were packed. Still, the pool at HGVC Kalia Suites wasn't busy - as seen from my unit at HGVC Grand Waikikian.

Overall, after staying at multiple Vegas properties (Paradise, Boulevard, Elara) and MarBrisa, I'm surprised how tiny the pools at HHV are. I guess the real reason is the cost of real estate needed for big ass pools at a location like this.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 25, 2022)

JohnPaul said:


> Please say more about a reduction of units at Ocean Enclave, Chicago and Elara.  I have not heard anything about this.




Here you go Link


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 25, 2022)

I tried to get lunch at Goofys in Dec when we were there, was told they did not serve a Poke bowl, even though it was on the web site menu listed as limited number. The host and chef were not welcoming at all so I left.

Honestly, I think that was probably our last trip to HHV, as stated the pools were overcrowded and no seating available. Dining choices very limited on site, best lunch was the shrimp plate from the truck in the marina parking lot.

We first stayed there in 2001, parking was $10 a night and the Lagoon tower had a private pool deck and hot tub. The super pool is not so super when you throw all the people from the new towers in there.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 25, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> Dining choices very limited on site



HGVC Hokulani Waikiki could be a good alternative. A lot of food options in a walking distance, similar from Grand Waikikian to the HHV Bazaar.


----------



## rjp123 (Feb 25, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> HGVC Hokulani Waikiki could be a good alternative. A lot of food options in a walking distance, similar from Grand Waikikian to the HHV Bazaar.
> 
> View attachment 47719


I love Hokulani - it was where my wife and I used to stay. Now we have a kid so the Village will probably be a better experience. I'll let you know in April when we're there. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Feb 25, 2022)

lordstan said:


> The most important question of all is what will happen to Goofys? Its the best breakfast on Oahu imo. Was so nice to have it close like that to the GW tower.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Off topic, but a million years ago the best breakfast in Honolulu was at the counter at Woolworth's.  And if it wasn't a Woolworth's it was a drugstore.  I was there in 1970 with my best friend.  After we discovered it we ate breakfast there every morning of our visit.  I fell in love with their French toast with coconut syrup.


----------



## rjp123 (Feb 25, 2022)

Wailana Coffee House RIP. Loved that place. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Feb 25, 2022)

rjp123 said:


> Wailana Coffee House RIP. Loved that place.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


I was told later this year it will become an ABC Market. Basically a large ABC store with a smallish market and deli inside.

I own in the Canterbury building across the street from it and the entrance to HHV. The first two floors of our building are commercial space that's in the midst of remodeling construction. Later this summer (best guess) it will open as a large "high end" food-court type location with 12-14 individual "restaurants." I don't have many details. My understanding is that the owner/developer is a very successful Korean restaurant developer that is bringing his concept to Hawaii.

I expect that will be very popular with HHV visitors.


----------



## linsj (Feb 25, 2022)

rjp123 said:


> Wailana Coffee House RIP. Loved that place.



Ate there only once. Worst breakfast I ever had.


----------



## rjp123 (Feb 25, 2022)

linsj said:


> Ate there only once. Worst breakfast I ever had.


Must have ordered the wrong thing. 

The little bar there was pretty cool as well. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 26, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> I tried to get lunch at Goofys in Dec when we were there, was told they did not serve a Poke bowl, even though it was on the web site menu listed as limited number. The host and chef were not welcoming at all so I left.
> 
> Honestly, I think that was probably our last trip to HHV, as stated the pools were overcrowded and no seating available. Dining choices very limited on site, best lunch was the shrimp plate from the truck in the marina parking lot.
> 
> ...



If your plans are go to the Honolulu and stay at the HHV and limit yourself to the pools and restaurants of the village and park a car at the village for $50/night I agree with you that that should be your last stay at the village.  We have stayed at the HHV for over 1000 nights since 2009 and love it.  We have never parked a car in the garage.(We don't get a car)  We have eaten at most of the restaurants only once or twice each over those years particularly in the early years.  We have used the paradise pool and hot tubs a few times. 

 However, while we have stayed at the HHV we mostly enjoy things outside of the village.  We don't rent a car; we walk or take the BUS to get all around Honolulu.  There is a great beach right outside the village and Waikiki Beach is within walking distance.(Ocassionally we do rent a car for a day to go to the North Shore beaches and things that take a long inconvenient bus ride.)    There are almost limitless restaurants of all kinds in Waikiki, Ala Moana, Kakaako, Downtown Honolulu, Manoa that are easy walking or bus rides.  Before Covid we enjoyed a great deal of live music and shows all over Honolulu.  The Blue Note, Honolulu Museum of Art, Honolulu Symphony, and Live Theaters all over provide many days and nights of things to do.  To summarize if you are limiting your Honolulu stay to the HHV you are missing the best parts of Honolulu and you will be stuggling to enjoy your stay in an overcrowded over priced venue.


----------



## letsgobobby (Feb 26, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> If your plans are go to the Honolulu and stay at the HHV and limit yourself to the pools and restaurants of the village and park a car at the village for $50/night I agree with you that that should be your last stay at the village.  We have stayed at the HHV for over 1000 nights since 2009 and love it.  We have never parked a car in the garage.(We don't get a car)  We have eaten at most of the restaurants only once or twice each over those years particularly in the early years.  We have used the paradise pool and hot tubs a few times.
> 
> However, while we have stayed at the HHV we mostly enjoy things outside of the village.  We don't rent a car; we walk or take the BUS to get all around Honolulu.  There is a great beach right outside the village and Waikiki Beach is within walking distance.(Ocassionally we do rent a car for a day to go to the North Shore beaches and things that take a long inconvenient bus ride.)    There are almost limitless restaurants of all kinds in Waikiki, Ala Moana, Kakaako, Downtown Honolulu, Manoa that are easy walking or bus rides.  Before Covid we enjoyed a great deal of live music and shows all over Honolulu.  The Blue Note, Honolulu Museum of Art, Honolulu Symphony, and Live Theaters all over provide many days and nights of things to do.  To summarize if you are limiting your Honolulu stay to the HHV you are missing the best parts of Honolulu and you will be stuggling to enjoy your stay in an overcrowded over priced venue.


Exactly! Double like!


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 26, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> We don't rent a car; we walk or take the BUS to get all around Honolulu



Another option is an electric scooter.  It can work fine for couples without kids. $1 unlock + $0.49-$.89/minute, depending on what scooter you unlock.. (It appears the price is based on the location where it's parked. They're always parked on private property, not in the sidewalks, as Honolulu seems to be too backwards to enact some good scooter-friendly legislation.)


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> If your plans are go to the Honolulu and stay at the HHV and limit yourself to the pools and restaurants of the village and park a car at the village for $50/night I agree with you that that should be your last stay at the village.  We have stayed at the HHV for over 1000 nights since 2009 and love it.  We have never parked a car in the garage.(We don't get a car)  We have eaten at most of the restaurants only once or twice each over those years particularly in the early years.  We have used the paradise pool and hot tubs a few times.
> 
> However, while we have stayed at the HHV we mostly enjoy things outside of the village.  We don't rent a car; we walk or take the BUS to get all around Honolulu.  There is a great beach right outside the village and Waikiki Beach is within walking distance.(Ocassionally we do rent a car for a day to go to the North Shore beaches and things that take a long inconvenient bus ride.)    There are almost limitless restaurants of all kinds in Waikiki, Ala Moana, Kakaako, Downtown Honolulu, Manoa that are easy walking or bus rides.  Before Covid we enjoyed a great deal of live music and shows all over Honolulu.  The Blue Note, Honolulu Museum of Art, Honolulu Symphony, and Live Theaters all over provide many days and nights of things to do.  To summarize if you are limiting your Honolulu stay to the HHV you are missing the best parts of Honolulu and you will be stuggling to enjoy your stay in an overcrowded over priced venue.



We are doing exactly that this June. It will be our first stay HHV and in the Lagoon Towers. We have visited the resort before but never stayed there, so this will be an experience. We have four nights there without a car and then seven nights at Marriott’s Ko Olina with a car. Looking forward to a great time.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## csodjd (Feb 26, 2022)

mjm1 said:


> We are doing exactly that this June. It will be our first stay HHV and in the Lagoon Towers. We have visited the resort before but never stayed there, so this will be an experience. We have four nights there without a car and then seven nights at Marriott’s Ko Olina with a car. Looking forward to a great time.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


I’d suggest you look now for your dinner reservations. You can always cancel. Check out Google for when it is sunset, and make reservations accordingly, at least for the nicer “in demand” restaurants. With restrictions disappearing I expect Oahu and Hawaii more generally to be hopping come summer.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 27, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Another option is an electric scooter.  It can work fine for couples without kids. $1 unlock + $0.49-$.89/minute, depending on what scooter you unlock.. (It appears the price is based on the location where it's parked. They're always parked on private property, not in the sidewalks, as Honolulu seems to be too backwards to enact some good scooter-friendly legislation.)



While I see scooters and bikes being used to get around they do have drawbacks.  They do go faster than walking but they are more dangerous than either walking, busing or a car.  They are NOT supposed to be on the sidewalks and while there are some bike lanes on some roads other don't have them.  On roads you are competing with cars and in an accident you are going to lose.  You can get a ticket in certain areas like Waikiki for riding on the sidewalk.  Also, as a walker you are endangering me when I am walking and you are coming up behind me and I can't see you  passing me.  Also, while I see them during the day and I don't see them at night.  Many of the activities that we enjoy do go into the night.  Furthermore, while some of the locations have places to store or return the scooter or bike others don't.  So I don't know what you do with the bike or scooter if you want to go to an area without storing capability.  We have been Walking and Busing it for over 1000 nights since 2009 and have always been able to complete our trips without a problem all over Oahu from 6:00 AM to as late as 11 PM at night.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 27, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> We have stayed at the HHV for over 1000 nights since 2009 and love it.
> 
> To summarize if you are limiting your Honolulu stay to the HHV you are missing the best parts of Honolulu and you will be stuggling to enjoy your stay in an overcrowded over priced venue.



Wow, that is averaging 3 months per year at ONE location, do you stay at HGVC HHV for 9 weeks per year?

I personally love Ko'Olina and even the North Shore much better than Waikiki, and actually love visiting the other islands even better. A car definitely helps get around the island, but the HHV area seems more like Miami Beach or mainland USA than Hawaii. The best parts of Hawaii are not located at HHV and if you are walking or riding a bus, that limits exploring.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 27, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> Wow, that is averaging 3 months per year at ONE location, do you stay at HGVC HHV for 9 weeks per year?
> 
> I personally love Ko'Olina and even the North Shore much better than Waikiki, and actually love visiting the other islands even better. A car definitely helps get around the island, but the HHV area seems more like Miami Beach or mainland USA than Hawaii. The best parts of Hawaii are not located at HHV and if you are walking or riding a bus, that limits exploring.


I think you misconstrue the allure of Hawaii a bit. A big part of the beauty and allure is that Hawaii offers so much. If you WANT the busy bustling Waikiki, with its beaches and restaurants, you can have it. To some (many?) THAT is the Hawaii they are looking for, and people come from around the world to be in the middle of that. If you’re looking for something very different, well, there is Maui, the lava and volcano and resorts of the Big Island, the Garden Isle of Kauai, not to mention the North Shore of Oahu or Ko Alina. To some, HHV and Waikiki ARE the “best parts” of Hawaii. To others it is the lush rainforests of Kauai. My favorite part of Hawaii is relaxing in Maui or golf on the Big Island. But my wife wants nothing to do with either and loves Waikiki. THAT is what makes Hawaii special. You can have any of it, and pretty much anyone can find what they like (unless downhill skiing is your thing I guess).


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 28, 2022)

DazedandConfused said:


> Wow, that is averaging 3 months per year at ONE location, do you stay at HGVC HHV for 9 weeks per year?
> 
> I personally love Ko'Olina and even the North Shore much better than Waikiki, and actually love visiting the other islands even better. A car definitely helps get around the island, but the HHV area seems more like Miami Beach or mainland USA than Hawaii. The best parts of Hawaii are not located at HHV and if you are walking or riding a bus, that limits exploring.



We went to Honolulu for the first time in 2007 for 2 weeks at the HHV and that made our decision on moving for an early retirement at the end of 2008 and spending alot of time in Honolulu.    

In the winter of 2009 my husband and I retired.  We took what some people might say is the trip of a lifetime.  We started off with 3 nights in the Gaslamp District of San Diego, then a week in Kauai, then 5 weeks in Honolulu at the HHV, then eight nights in Maui, then a week in Waikaloa, then 4 more weeks in Honolulu at the HHV, finally 2 weeks in Miami South Beach at the Winter Music Conference.  We loved all of it but loved Honolulu the most.  We always say that we love all the islands of Hawaii and if we were going to get a car we would stay on any of the islands but not in Honolulu.  However, we love vacationing without a car for economic reasons, drinking and not driving reasons, as well as moving toward our older years and driving much less or not at all.  

From 2010 until now we started to spend more and more time in Honolulu mostly at the HHV.  We started spending 3 months, then 4 months, then 18 weeks in 2019.  Each year we would spend some time in another island Maui(2 weeks), Kauai(4 weeks), Hawaii Island(4 weeks), Molokai(3 nights), or Lanai(4 nights) and we love all of the islands.  But we never tire of Honolulu.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 28, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> From 2010 until now we started to spend more and more time in Honolulu mostly at the HHV.  We started spending 3 months, then 4 months, then 18 weeks in 2019.  Each year we would spend some time in another island Maui(2 weeks), Kauai(4 weeks), Hawaii Island(4 weeks), Molokai(3 nights), or Lanai(4 nights) and we love all of the islands.  But we never tire of Honolulu.



Very impressive!!!!!

Congrats on a well thought out retirement plan.


----------



## jestme (Feb 28, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> We ate at Goofy's yesterday. Really good food. But I'm not surprised these buildings will be gone. Compared to its surroundings, these buildings look like slums, especially the courtyard at Goofy's and the rental car parking lot.
> 
> 
> Yeah, one concern is the beach, but also the pools. As we took a walk through the whole property yesterday (Thursday around 4pm), all ground-level pools were packed. Still, the pool at HGVC Kalia Suites wasn't busy - as seen from my unit at HGVC Grand Waikikian.
> ...


The pool at the Kalia is rarely busy. It's adult only, and the water in the pool is always really cold. Ther3 is akso a lot of traffic noise from Ala Moana. 
A thought on your comment on small pools. Pools are non-revenue areas. The chairs around them are, but not the pools themselves. They don't really want you in the pools when you could be spending money somewhere.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 9, 2022)

We are staying at the Kalia next month for personal reasons. We visit Maui and the Big Island every other year. First time visiting Oahu in over 20 years. I use to stay on the north shore at Turtle Bay Hilton. Never stayed in Honolulu. Trying to figure out the pool situation. My wife loves pools. I know we can use the pool at Kalia, but can we use the pools throughout the immediate Hilton area? Sounds like we may not want to. Honolulu is sounding scary to me, while we  the other islands.


----------



## linsj (Jun 9, 2022)

MikeinSoCal said:


> We are staying at the Kalia next month for personal reasons. We visit Maui and the Big Island every other year. First time visiting Oahu in over 20 years. I use to stay on the north shore at Turtle Bay Hilton. Never stayed in Honolulu. Trying to figure out the pool situation. My wife loves pools. I know we can use the pool at Kalia, but can we use the pools throughout the immediate Hilton area? Sounds like we may not want to. Honolulu is sounding scary to me, while we ❤ the other islands.


You may use any of the pools at the Hilton. I don't know why you wouldn't want to. The Kalia pool is the least crowded but cold. 

I've stayed at HHV more times than I can remember and never felt scared on Oahu. I've walked all over Waikiki, taken TheBus to other places, and rented a car one day at a time (to avoid the parking charge at HHV) to drive around the island. Yes, there are sketchy areas on the island, but there's no reason to go to them.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 9, 2022)

linsj said:


> You may use any of the pools at the Hilton. I don't know why you wouldn't want to. The Kalia pool is the least crowded but cold.
> 
> I've stayed at HHV more times than I can remember and never felt scared on Oahu. I've walked all over Waikiki, taken TheBus to other places, and rented a car one day at a time (to avoid the parking charge at HHV) to drive around the island. Yes, there are sketchy areas on the island, but there's no reason to go to them.


Thanks for the reply. I guess I need to clarify. I'm not literally scared of the area, just the crowds at the pools.  The crowds at the Grand Wailea are bad enough and I have visions of the crowds at HHV as being horrific. Are the other pools far from the Kalia? Do you have to wear a wristband or something?
Thanks.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 9, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Very legitimate concern/observation. In my (biased) opinion the answer is definitely not. Certainly the dining is grossly inadequate for another 1000 people, none of whom will have kitchens. I suspect the beach at HHV and the Lagoon will also suffer, and parking will be a nightmare. I also have concerns about traffic on Ala Moana with the hotel ingress/egress right at a crowded curve between the Iliani Hotel and Ena Rd.



The parking could be a problem if people continue to get cars and park them at the HHV for over $50/night.  The dining should not be a problem since I believe guests, particularly at the new building, but also for the entire HHV will be patronizing the 2 new projects right across Ala Moana.  The food court at the Gormet Food Court at the Caterbury and the ABC Country Market at the Wailana.  Both will provide dining opportunities that the HHV doesn't have and perhaps at somewhat lower prices.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 9, 2022)

MikeinSoCal said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess I need to clarify. I'm not literally scared of the area, just the crowds at the pools.  The crowds at the Grand Wailea are bad enough and I have visions of the crowds at HHV as being horrific. Are the other pools far from the Kalia? Do you have to wear a wristband or something?
> Thanks.


We just returned from HHV (stayed in the Grand Waikikian).  If you go to the pools before 10, there usually was not an issue finding chairs.  Then by around 1-1:30 chairs started opening up again.  Oh, and if you prefer to have the shade of an umbrella, there are none -- you need to rent a cabana for an outrageous price.  Huge money grab, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## csodjd (Jun 9, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> The parking could be a problem if people continue to get cars and park them at the HHV for over $50/night.  The dining should not be a problem since I believe guests, particularly at the new building, but also for the entire HHV will be patronizing the 2 new projects right across Ala Moana.  The food court at the Gormet Food Court at the Caterbury and the ABC Country Market at the Wailana.  Both will provide dining opportunities that the HHV doesn't have and perhaps at somewhat lower prices.


I think it’s a bit premature to reach any conclusions about either of those. The ABC store is not/won’t be a “dining facility“ in any sense of the word. It will be a place where you can pick up a sandwich. 

Almost nothing is known about the soon-to-come food facility at Canterbury. I live there and don’t know anything. But whatever it turns out to be, the new building will house 1000+ people. I doubt a “food court” across the street in a private condo complex will address the dining needs.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 9, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> We just returned from HHV (stayed in the Grand Waikikian).  If you go to the pools before 10, there usually was not an issue finding chairs.  Then by around 1-1:30 chairs started opening up again.  Oh, and if you prefer to have the shade of an umbrella, there are none -- you need to rent a cabana for an outrageous price.  Huge money grab, IMO.
> 
> Kurt


Wow! No umbrellas? We just returned from the Grand Wailea and they even had free umbrellas. They also had those $600 - $3,000 a day cabanas too. They've built so many more that they're an eye sore and block views.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 9, 2022)

MikeinSoCal said:


> *We are staying at the Kalia next month* for personal reasons. We visit Maui and the Big Island every other year. First time visiting Oahu in over 20 years. I use to stay on the north shore at Turtle Bay Hilton. Never stayed in Honolulu. Trying to figure out the pool situation. *My wife loves pools.* I know we can use the pool at Kalia, but can we use the pools throughout the immediate Hilton area? Sounds like we may not want to. Honolulu is sounding scary to me, while we ❤ the other islands.





MikeinSoCal said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess I need to clarify. *I'm not literally scared of the area, just the crowds at the pools*.  The crowds at the Grand Wailea are bad enough and I have visions of the crowds at HHV as being horrific. Are the other pools far from the Kalia? Do you have to wear a wristband or something?
> Thanks.


July is peak summer at a high demand dense resort. Expect crowds at the pools.
Maybe Grand Islander’s pool would be less crowded but I think it’s only available to guest staying in that tower.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 10, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> Maybe Grand Islander’s pool would be less crowded but I think it’s only available to guest staying in that tower.


When I was at HHV a couple of weeks ago staying at the Grand Waikikian, I walked in and used the GI pool and no one said anything (presented my towel card to the attendant).  Maybe it was because I had my Elite wristband on?  Don't know.

But still no frickin' umbrellas at that pool! 

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 10, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> When I was at HHV a couple of weeks ago staying at the Grand Waikikian, I walked in and used the GI pool and no one said anything (presented my towel card to the attendant).  Maybe it was because I had my Elite wristband on?  Don't know.
> 
> But still no frickin' umbrellas at that pool!
> 
> Kurt



Good to know. Next time we are there we will have a wristband (I knew Elite wristbands were good for something!)

I cannot sit by the pool without an umbrella (my skin cannot take it). I seem to recall the pool was shady most of the time because of the building. However my memory may fail me because it was a few years ago.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 10, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Good to know. Next time we are there we will have a wristband (I knew Elite wristbands were good for something!)
> 
> I cannot sit by the pool without an umbrella (my skin cannot take it). I seem to recall the pool was shady most of the time because of the building. However my memory may fail me because it was a few years ago.


Can't remember exactly what time we were there, but there was no shade for the chairs when I was there.  There was some shade in the pool, as they have a pergola-type structure above part of it.

Kurt


----------



## letsgobobby (Jun 11, 2022)

Early part of the day a lot of the Lagoon chairs by the slides are shaded. We go at 9 and it's shaded til lunch.


----------



## Wolfepack88 (Jun 12, 2022)

Off to the Grand Islander for two weeks starting on the 19th.  GI pool is always pretty windy.   My kids will have to adjust to non heated pools now that we have a pool at home.  The pools are chilly at the HHV.  New building will definitely add to the crowded pools.   You gotta get to the pools early to get a chair if you want some shade.  They go fast.


----------



## gdrj (Jun 12, 2022)

rjp123 said:


> Waikiki’s Renaissance: Hotel and Resort Reopenings and Developments - Oahu's Best Coupons
> 
> 
> Waikiki’s Renaissance: Hotel and Resort Reopenings and Developments - Coupons for Oahu restaurants, take out, shops, and activities! Use directly from your smartphone, no membership needed.
> ...


Stayed at the hotel once.  While some nice things there, just not for me.  Way too crowded (the resort, not even talking about Waikiki).  I know everyone likes different things.  We have friends who love it.  On that note I dont understand flying from East Coast On the mainland, and you choose Cheesecake Factory for dinner?!?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 13, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I think it’s a bit premature to reach any conclusions about either of those. The ABC store is not/won’t be a “dining facility“ in any sense of the word. It will be a place where you can pick up a sandwich.
> 
> Almost nothing is known about the soon-to-come food facility at Canterbury. I live there and don’t know anything. But whatever it turns out to be, the new building will house 1000+ people. I doubt a “food court” across the street in a private condo complex will address the dining needs.



The Food Court in the Canterbury, from what I heard, will be a large gormet foodcourt and have 5 Top Notch Restaurants.  It is certainly taking a long time to build since we have been watching it since October from our Lanai.  The ABC Store will be much more than a place to pick up sandwiches.  It will be be a Courtry Market like the one in the Ritz Carlton on Kuhio.  They will have cooked Breakfasts, Lunches and Dinners.  While it will not have much dining in space it will be perfect for good quality less expensive meals for take out to bring back to the HHV right across the street.  I know during the last 13 years that we stayed in a timeshare at the Hilton Hawaiian Village we never ate breakfast and lunch out and only ate out for dinner a couple of times a week.  We bought food to cook or brought in take out.  For those in a hotel cooking is not possible so that take out should certainly fill the cost saving bill.


----------



## csodjd (Jun 14, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> The Food Court in the Canterbury, from what I heard, will be a large gormet foodcourt and have 5 Top Notch Restaurants.  It is certainly taking a long time to build since we have been watching it since October from our Lanai.  The ABC Store will be much more than a place to pick up sandwiches.  It will be be a Courtry Market like the one in the Ritz Carlton on Kuhio.  They will have cooked Breakfasts, Lunches and Dinners.  While it will not have much dining in space it will be perfect for good quality less expensive meals for take out to bring back to the HHV right across the street.  I know during the last 13 years that we stayed in a timeshare at the Hilton Hawaiian Village we never ate breakfast and lunch out and only ate out for dinner a couple of times a week.  We bought food to cook or brought in take out.  For those in a hotel cooking is not possible so that take out should certainly fill the cost saving bill.


The delay in the building was the result of concrete issues, both the flooring in the construction and in the parking. That has now all been addressed. We are told they hope for a fall opening. There is no mention of “5 top notch restaurants.” We’ve been told (I live in Canterbury) that there will be 12-14 food court “restaurants” but not a mall-like quality, a higher end restaurant quality food. They are still negotiating those facilities though so we’ve not been told what will be there. 

Your experience of staying in a timeshare on a near full-time basis for months probably doesn’t readily translate to the normal tourist experience, or needs. No doubt that many -regular- timeshare users will eat some or many of their meals in the timeshare. 

My experience has been that people staying in a hotel, however, are not looking for take out food to bring back to the room to eat. This hotel will have 500 rooms, so a capacity I guess of about 1500 more or less. I’m FAR-FAR less confident that adding an ABC country market and a food court in Canterbury will make even a dent in the adverse impact 1500 people will have on access to dining in and around HHV. But, I’m thrilled to have the food court just a short elevator ride away.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 14, 2022)

csodjd said:


> The delay in the building was the result of concrete issues, both the flooring in the construction and in the parking. That has now all been addressed. We are told they hope for a fall opening. There is no mention of “5 top notch restaurants.” We’ve been told (I live in Canterbury) that there will be 12-14 food court “restaurants” but not a mall-like quality, a higher end restaurant quality food. They are still negotiating those facilities though so we’ve not been told what will be there.
> 
> Your experience of staying in a timeshare on a near full-time basis for months probably doesn’t readily translate to the normal tourist experience, or needs. No doubt that many -regular- timeshare users will eat some or many of their meals in the timeshare.
> 
> My experience has been that people staying in a hotel, however, are not looking for take out food to bring back to the room to eat. This hotel will have 500 rooms, so a capacity I guess of about 1500 more or less. I’m FAR-FAR less confident that adding an ABC country market and a food court in Canterbury will make even a dent in the adverse impact 1500 people will have on access to dining in and around HHV. But, I’m thrilled to have the food court just a short elevator ride away.



I am happy that you are thrilled about the food court, we are also.   I also heard there would be higher end restauant quality food in the food court, but 12-14 seems like alot of restaurants.  I am not sure how big that space is and can they accommodate 12-14 restauants and also sufficient seating for the diners.  We actually talked to the manager of the new Himalayan Kitchen in the Mall about looking into becoming a vendor in the food court.  The location he has now is the pits but the food was great.

As far as the where guests of the new hotel are going to eat is luckily not either of our personal problem.


----------



## csodjd (Jun 15, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> I am happy that you are thrilled about the food court, we are also.   I also heard there would be higher end restauant quality food in the food court, but 12-14 seems like alot of restaurants.  I am not sure how big that space is and can they accommodate 12-14 restauants and also sufficient seating for the diners.  We actually talked to the manager of the new Himalayan Kitchen in the Mall about looking into becoming a vendor in the food court.  The location he has now is the pits but the food was great.
> 
> As far as the where guests of the new hotel are going to eat is luckily not either of our personal problem.


It is a bit of an odd shaped space, but it appears that there are several circular areas and each might have space for 3-5 vendors. I’ve not gone in, only looked from the outside. And I have no idea what, if any, diner capacity is anticipated. We have been told, like you’ve heard, that it will be, not a usual food court, but will be more high end. I take that with a grain of salt, because what exactly does “high end food court” mean? We’ll find out I guess. I also wonder about how the parking will work. The garage area isn’t very large, especially for maneuvering around.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 15, 2022)

csodjd said:


> We have been told, like you’ve heard, that it will be, not a usual food court, but will be more high end. I take that with a grain of salt, because what exactly does “high end food court” mean?...


No idea what it will mean in Waikiki, but in NY it usually means a bunch of 'to go' stalls curated by a 'name' - Harry's Table by Cipriani, The Plaza Food Hall by Todd English, Eataly (previously) by Mario Batali.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 15, 2022)

gdrj said:


> On that note I dont understand flying from East Coast On the mainland, and you choose Cheesecake Factory for dinner?!?


Sorry about that. That's the last thing I want to do in Hawaii. When I'm there, I only eat local food. However, when we were there a few weeks ago, we went to Taco Bell and got the Mexican Pizza. We brought a couple back to the valet guys and they loved them!!!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 17, 2022)

csodjd said:


> It is a bit of an odd shaped space, but it appears that there are several circular areas and each might have space for 3-5 vendors. I’ve not gone in, only looked from the outside. And I have no idea what, if any, diner capacity is anticipated. We have been told, like you’ve heard, that it will be, not a usual food court, but will be more high end. I take that with a grain of salt, because what exactly does “high end food court” mean? We’ll find out I guess. I also wonder about how the parking will work. The garage area isn’t very large, especially for maneuvering around.



We are so mentally distant from having a car that the last thing I would think about is how the parking will work.  I would assume that when they planned the location of this food court they focused on a huge walking customer base from the Hilton Hawaiian Village and will not be relying on customers ability to drive there.  However, what I saw last night walking to the mall may be what they will do.  Right on Ala Moana the IHOP has cars parked right in front of the restaurant waiting for pick-up.  Since they have been closing the right lane of Ala Moana at times in front of the Canterbury during construction I guess unofficially closing it for pick-up would be possible.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 18, 2022)

dayooper said:


> That property, The Modern was a hotel that DRI was converting into timeshares. It currently isn’t part of any collection or trust so who knows what will become of it.


Now that Hilton owns DRI, this property could become a prime Hilton hotel resort.


----------



## Nowaker (Jun 18, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Now that Hilton owns DRI, this property could become a prime Hilton hotel resort.


Hilton Grand Vacations (NYSE: HGV) acquired DRI. Not Hilton (NYSE: HLT).


----------

